

When was the last time a robot asked you to meet for drinks? - peteforde
http://usistwo.com/when-was-the-last-time-a-robot-asked-you-to-meet-for-drinks/

======
jstanley
And yet, at the bottom of this very page, "Why not email me and we’ll find a
time to talk? I promise it’ll be worth it."

How can you personally promise that when it is a fixed message that everyone
sees?

~~~
peteforde
How did your conversation with him go?

